# Who has silver (mercury) Amalgams??



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Everyone here has social anxiety. But, does everyone here also have, or has had silver fillings? I'm trying to determine if there's a relationship. Some research shows that mercury can damage the brain in very specific ways that can lead to social anxiety.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

How about a I dont know option?? I got a couple of fillings back in 2002 and they are silver but I dont know if they are the mercury kind or not?? 

Oh great....another thing for me to worry and obsess over.... :cry :fall :eyes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nope, I have no fillings.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never had any fillings in my adult teeth. I had a number of fillings in my baby teeth long ago.

This whole scare over the dangers of mercury amalgams has been going on for as long as I can remember and I'd say the risk is greatly overblown. The people who get the most exposure to this mercury are the dentists who use it and they seem OK so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't lose sleep over it.
http://www.mercurypoisoned.com/research/mercury_dental_fillings_do_not_pose_health_risk.html


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have one filling that was done when I was in 3rd grade so that was like 1977. So I am sure that it is mercury. I guess I can have it taken out and redone with something safer, but I hate going to the dentist to get extensive work done. There are many people that live where I do that have lots of mercury in their systems. It is in the water and in the fish here. They used mercury in the copper mining process. I think the mercury aids in leaching the copper out of the rock. They just dumped the mercury into the rivers and lakes when they were done using it. It goes into the fat cells of the fish where it will remain. The DNR warns people not to eat so much lake trout and Coho salmon per year due to the mercury. The health dept has been asking the public for baby teeth so they can check for mercury levels.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have some fillings, but I don't think they're silver.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

All "silver" fillings actually contain 50% mercury. They call them silver for the obvious reasons. Check out this link. I posted a video on how the fillings emit mercury gas at a steady rate. In no way can that be healthy for you. Below that, is another video showing how neurons die when exposed to mercury. Still have doubts? I'm having mine removed in a couple days...











http://www.toxicteeth.org/mercuryFillings.cfm


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes I do.
No I don't believe the claims that the mercury used in amalgams is poisoning us all.

http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/mercury.html


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a few but I remember having anxiety issues from a young age, way before I ever got any mercury fillings so I doubt they've played a role. It certainly couldn't hurt to get them taken out though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No cavity or filling yet! :teeth


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Beggiatoa said:


> All "silver" fillings actually contain 50% mercury. They call them silver for the obvious reasons. Check out this link. I posted a video on how the fillings emit mercury gas at a steady rate. In no way can that be healthy for you. Below that, is another video showing how neurons die when exposed to mercury. Still have doubts? I'm having mine removed in a couple days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Beggiatoa, did you finally remove your fillings ? If so, how did it go ?


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't think I do anymore, but I had silver fillings in my baby teeth. Now I have funny white chalky fillings. 

Oh dear that makes me sound like I have terrible teeth. I don't, I only have one filling, lol.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nope, i used to in my baby teeth though. :roll


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got a few fillings but they're all composite. They're not as durable, but when they break, at least the whole thing doesn't have to be replaced. I know loads of people with amalgam fillings and they've had no neurological problems at all. I think MOST of the people who are worried about them are just paranoid, uninformed or have an agenda to push. The main reasons for using composite fillings are matters of convenience, not safety.


----------

